
Show HN: A Punny 3D Interactive Valentine's Card - mcat
https://love.ronikdesign.com/
======
revx
For those wondering where the pun is: Click the die at the bottom center of
the screen.

------
mcat
For those curious here's the repo! [https://github.com/ronik-
design/love.ronikdesign.com](https://github.com/ronik-
design/love.ronikdesign.com)

This project was a blast to create. Our team's slack has been full off design
and dev puns for the past week.

~~~
mendeza
How did you simulate the heartbeat, I am curious to look at that code or that
method. Awesome job!

~~~
jaredpike
Thanks! It's a simple scaling animation loop, just took a little trial and
error to get the timing right. You can see the code for it here -
[https://github.com/ronik-
design/love.ronikdesign.com/blob/46...](https://github.com/ronik-
design/love.ronikdesign.com/blob/468b8f4fd04a3ea3a5ef428639f97952adeaebf2/src/webgl/scene/Heart.js#L82-L89)

------
songzme
I love this! We are going to broadcast this on the screen at our valentine's
day event: [https://www.eventbrite.com/e/fancy-date-with-javascript-
tick...](https://www.eventbrite.com/e/fancy-date-with-javascript-
tickets-42893338129)

------
songzme
Please Callback me. Promise?

------
jenthoven
How did you come up with the text (the actual Valentines sayings)? Is it
drawing from a list you made up?

~~~
jaredpike
Some of them came from friends, some of them we found on the Internet, and
some of them we made up ourselves. There's not actually that many, you can see
the full list here - [https://github.com/ronik-
design/love.ronikdesign.com/blob/ma...](https://github.com/ronik-
design/love.ronikdesign.com/blob/master/src/constants/messages.js)

------
xrd
Perfect. Will you marry me?

